# Suche HDMI auf Displayport-Kabel, welches, wenn möglich in beide Richtungen funktioniert



## REALSHOCKOPS (31. Januar 2015)

*Suche HDMI auf Displayport-Kabel, welches, wenn möglich in beide Richtungen funktioniert*

Hallo miteinander,

als ich mir heute Teile für meinen HTPC auf Mindfactory.de bestellt habe, da wollte ich mir auch ein HDMI auf Displayport-Kabel kaufen. Doch glücklicherweise habe ich vorher die Bewertungen durchgelesen. 

Zitat: 

"mag sein, dass man so etwas wissen sollte, aber leider funktioniert das Kabel - so wie es ist - nur in die eine Richtung: nämlich von DP-Ausgang auf HDMi-Eingang. Hier wünschte ich mir eine detailliertere Beschreibung, um keine Überraschung zu erleben.
für den geplanten Einsatzzweck (HDMI auf DP) jedoch leider nicht ohne weiteres zu gebrauchen."

Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich ein HDMI-Ausgangssignal habe und dieses auf einen Monitor wiedergeben möchte, der lediglich Displayport und kein HDMI. Ich würde nämlich gerne meine PS3 oder meinen Raspberry Pi testweise anschließen können.
Wenn sich jemand damit auskennt und weiß, wo ich ein derartiges, meinen Wünschen entsprechendes, Kabel kaufen bzw. bestellen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

REALSHOCKOPS


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche HDMI auf Displayport-Kabel, welches, wenn möglich in beide Richtungen funktioniert*

Wie schon gesagt, geht nur von DP auf HDMI.


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche HDMI auf Displayport-Kabel, welches, wenn möglich in beide Richtungen funktioniert*

Was habe ich für Alternativen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche HDMI auf Displayport-Kabel, welches, wenn möglich in beide Richtungen funktioniert*

So nen Konverter:
HDGear HDMI/DisplayPort Konverter schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen wie gut - oder ob - sowas mit jeder Grafikkarte(jedem Monitor funktioniert.
Wird ja auch aus den Bewertungen ersichtlich.


----------



## Superwip (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche HDMI auf Displayport-Kabel, welches, wenn möglich in beide Richtungen funktioniert*

Ein Kabel das beides kann gibt es nicht.

Display Port verwendet eine andere, wesentlich komplexere Codierung für das Videosignal als DVI oder HDMI welche TMDS nutzen. Damit sind beide elektrisch nicht kompatibel.

Einige Geräte (insbesondere Grafikkarten*) unterstützen den sogenannten Dual Mode Display Port aka DP++. Dieser besitzt einen Kompatibilitätsmodus und kann alternativ im TMDS Betrieb genutzt werden. Damit ist ein einfaches elektrisches Adapterkabel zu HDMI oder DVI möglich- das funktioniert dann aber eben nicht immer und in der Regel nur von einer DP++ Grafikkarte zu einem DVI/HDMI Bildschirm- nicht von einem HDMI/DVI Gerät zu einem DP Bildschirm (denn DP Bildschirme haben in der Regel kein DP++). DP++ ist nicht zu Dual Link DVI kompatibel. Richtung HDMI ist üblicherweise auch die digitale Audioübertragung über einen DP++ Adapter möglich.

Ohne DP++ braucht man einen aktiven Adapter mit einem Konverter-ASIC der das DP Signal in ein TMDS Signal "umrechnet" oder umgekehrt. Das funktioniert aber üblicherweise nur in eine Richtung (ein DP->TMDS Adapter kann nicht TMDS->DP und umgekehrt); derartige Adapter sind vergleichsweise teuer. Beachtlich ist auch das diese aktiven Adapter meist limitiert sind was die Übertragungsbandbreite betrifft, oft unterstützen sie etwa maximal Single Link DVI bzw. HDMI 1.0 und damit maximal 1920x1200x60Hz. Wenn sie höhere AUflösungen unterstützen dann in der Regel nur entweder per DVI oder per HDMI aber nicht beides gleichzeitig. Hier ein Beispiel für einen DP->HDMI ASIC der auch zu HDMI 1.4 kompatibel ist: PS171 – DP to HDMI/DVI | Parade Technologies, Ltd. – Innovative Silicon for the new high-speed digital display interface

Soweit so kompliziert.

Beispiele:

HDMI 1.0/(entspricht Single Link DVI) (TMDS) -> DP
HDGear HDMI/DisplayPort Konverter schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

DP -> HDMI 1.0/(entspricht Single Link DVI) (TMDS)
StarTech.com Aktiver DisplayPort auf HDMI Adapter - DP: Amazon.de: Elektronik

DP++(TMDS)  -> HDMI (TMDS)
Displayport zu Auf to HDMI Adapter Full HD 1080p | DP: Amazon.de: Elektronik
(Man merkt: Das Teil ist vergleichsweise sehr billig)

*DP++ funktioniert auf den meisten modernen Grafikkarten und insbesondere auch integrierten GraKas in Notebooks. Bei einigen Grafikkarten gibt es bestimmte Einschränkungen, etwa das der DP++ Kompatibilitätsmodus nur funktioniert wenn maximal 1 oder 2 andere Bildschirme per HDMI/DVI angeschlossen sind. Beachtlich ist das der DP++ Kompatibilitätsmodus nicht zu Dual Link DVI kompatibel ist. Die Unterstützung von HDMI 1.4 ist nur bei DP++ 1.1 gegeben ansonsten ist DP++ (1.0) nur zu Single Link DVI und HDMI 1.0 kompatibel.


----------

